# Billfish Boatworks 14



## Atomic (May 26, 2017)

I wasn't sure if I should post this under my other thread concerning inexpensive 14' skiffs, but I've found such little information on it I figured it would be better to start a new post. I even did a search on here and yielded very little, but from my understanding they also are the makers of Skull Island Skiffworks. It is a very basic set up but it starts at a minimal 3k, and I already have a 15 hp tiller to put on it. The dealer is sending me a list of pricing with options tomorrow. Has anyone had any kind of experience with these? I am the type that doesn't like jumping in blind to things like this, but the price is very attractive and I just may be that guinea pig.


----------



## Lowtidew8 (May 24, 2017)

Looks good


----------



## Lt.FireDog (Mar 27, 2017)

It's a sharp lil' tiller skiff.


----------



## Lowtidew8 (May 24, 2017)

That last pic is from a member here. H20boy83 or something like that.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

I saw one at the Fort Lauderdale boat show. The build quality was not impressive even for a 4k skiff.

Might want to look at rabco pirogue.
Rabco has been around a while. Or a Whitetip 1400.


----------



## Atomic (May 26, 2017)

Thank you for that fjmaverick, it's nice to hear something from someone who has actually seen one. I did speak to the owner and he invited me to come to their factory for a wet test at any time. I received the option price list and I could have this boat fully outfitted within my budget, which is very tempting but I would rather spend a little more and get less accessories I could add over time with a more sturdy build if need be. It does look pretty shallow and narrow, id worry the dogs or hitting a decent wave might capsize me.

Oh I forgot to add I have been trying and trying but the whitetip website will not load for me at all either on the computer or my phone. Can't figure it out. I saw photos though and it is a boat I would be interested in.


----------



## zlenart (Jan 30, 2016)

The rabco looks pretty good and is an 18ft at $3000 base price


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Have you looked around for an SUV 14?


----------



## Atomic (May 26, 2017)

Yes, and I would barely be able to afford just the hull. Unless someone offered financing, or I could find used.


----------



## Financekid1 (Jul 19, 2012)

You would be shocked at how awesome riding and stable an LT25 is. I can dance on that thing. I think you would be hard pressed to find something better that is affordable.


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Another option in that size and price range would be the new Piranha 14. I don't know much about it -- just saw a post somewhere on here recently.

EDIT: Looks like they got it up on the website: http://piranhaboatworks.com/raso-p140t/


----------



## Seabreeze (May 31, 2016)

Here's a picture of the hull of the new 14 White tip ~ reverse chine.. looks good...Bottom picture ...Cant open there web page though ...Found it on FB ...https://www.facebook.com/pg/Whitetipboats/photos/


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

Seabreeze said:


> Here's a picture of the hull of the new 14 White tip ~ reverse chine.. looks good...Bottom picture ...Cant open there web page though ...Found it on FB ...https://www.facebook.com/pg/Whitetipboats/photos/
> View attachment 11009
> View attachment 11007


Top hull is a white tip 15
Manny started out a regular forum member like us. Then he decided he wanted to build a boat with some details he thought were important at a reasonable cost.
Ive looked at the 15' over and over and I think its well done at a 20k price point.
http://www.thehulltruth.com/boating-forum/521976-boat-manufacturing.html


The second boat is a new skiff I havnt seen anything about but Id love to see more of it

The 14' I was referring to is a lapstrake tiller skiff he makes
Heres one for sale so you can see the hull
https://atlanta.craigslist.org/wat/boa/6132382132.html


----------



## Seabreeze (May 31, 2016)

fjmaverick said:


> Top hull is a white tip 15
> Manny started out a regular forum member like us. Then he decided he wanted to build a boat with some details he thought were important at a reasonable cost.
> Ive looked at the 15' over and over and I think its well done at a 20k price point.
> http://www.thehulltruth.com/boating-forum/521976-boat-manufacturing.html
> ...


I left a message on there FB page, how can I get in touch, as had trouble opening his site. He left a email address to reach him... So I contacted him with a few questions, but haven't heard back as of yet. The short message he left me was he was redoing his site, to reach him at his email address.

The link to the thread on hulltruth was quite interesting.. Sounds like he runs a boat works repair shop in the Miami area.

I am assuming you seen the boat in the first picture so do you know what the dead rise is, what it drafts and beam on it.... From the video on his FB page for its size it looks like it handles a decent chop pretty well and stays dry ... Just don't know what it drafts

Wonder how the new hull above characteristics differs from the white hull above

Renegade has a very similar 15 as his white one above, it drafts 8 inches, there's one available in the FS forum right now... Looks like that's his competition in that class. Also looks like Renedade is ahead ( more established) of him in putting out boats..


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

Ive seen it first hand. He has a dealer down in the keys. The boat is very similar to a hobie skiff (deadrise) with a flats boat cap.

I would put the quality above renegades nomad. I would want to ride one before I bought one but it looks and feels solid.


----------



## Seabreeze (May 31, 2016)

So I take it you also seen the fit and finish of the 15 Nomad Renegade..


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

Skimmer skiff 14.6 3200 base hull price.


----------

